# yamaha moto bike find



## redline1968 (Dec 11, 2010)

just found this today.   its a orange moto bike.  dont know what year it is. has great paint and 100% complete crome  needs polish and the paint has black tape and has small amount of chips  the seat has a tear.  tires look original also. really cool bike...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 12, 2010)

ok 99% original.   missing rear wheel reflector.  done a little reasearch.  quess i should have read the other posts. dum sht me but at least its orig and is one    i think its a 1975. anybody know how many were made?  doesn't look like very many.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Dec 15, 2010)

nice find!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks. it cleaned up really nice


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2010)

here is a new picture all cleaned up. looks great but i cannot get the tape off the rear stay.


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2011)

yours is a '75. i have one just like it. 

http://www.bmxnonstop.com/oldschool/motoid.htm


----------



## bairdco (Jan 5, 2011)

try a heat gun or a lighter on the tape to warm it up, then pick away at it.

cool bike. i used to have a kawasaki kinda like that.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks great suggestion i will do that.   i thought it was a 75 great bike and infomation link thanks.  kawasaki is a cool bike  on its own!


----------

